# 68 GTO interior question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
Getting my 1968 GTO put back together and have a question about the package tray and trim. Is there some trim piece that goes over the metal at the bottom of the window where the package tray slides in? Also is there trim that goes between the sail panels and the package tray on the sides? There is already trim around the rear window but it stops at the sides near the bottom. When I got the car the sail panels were gone so I have no idea what it is suppost to look like with the package tray and trim installed. Also, what should I use to clean the headliner? Mine is in good shape but got a little dirty/dusty in the body shop.
Trying to get the car done for its 1st show on Sept 14th. Don't know if I will make it but I am trying!

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*68 interior pic*

Found most of my answer in this picture.

:cheers


----------

